# Want Betta Pixel Art? Come here!



## enti02

Hi! Recently I have been trying pixel art, and I think that I am good enough to offer FREE digital pixel art of your bettas. 
Here is an example:









They will be 100 x 100 pixels, so they are perfect for your signiture! 
For now they are completely free, but once I get better at making them I may charge a small fee.


----------



## Tourmaline

Could you do one of Roman? He's in my profile picture but here's a better photo. I do little signature sized Bettas too. 
View attachment 752050


----------



## KumoBetta23

I have 3 boys, but can you do one of them?  This is Kumo:







This is Jinx:







& this is Kai:


----------



## enti02

Here you go!
Link: Click!


----------



## BettaBoy11

Yes!!! Pi please!


----------



## enti02

Kumobetta23:
I decided to do Kumo. He is really pretty!








Link: Click!


----------



## KumoBetta23

Thank you, I love it!


----------



## enti02

I'm glad you like it! If you want any more pixel art, feel free to order!


----------



## enti02

Bettaboy11:
I decided to try out a new pose for your betta, if you want the standard one instead then just ask!








Link: Click!


Also, if anyone who has already ordered would like this new version as well, I would be happy to make an extra one for you!

For other people thinking of ordering, please specify whether you would like "standard" or "swimming" pose.


----------



## KumoBetta23

Really!? I wouldn't want to overwhelm you, but when you have time, can I have a standard one of Kai and Jinx?  I absolutely love these little pictures.


----------



## enti02

I would be happy to do it! I love drawing other people's awesome bettas! Plus it doesn't take that long, so that helps a lot.


----------



## Nova betta

could you do Junior? He is a Elephant ear halfmoon plakat. Thank you! :-D


----------



## enti02

Nova Betta:








Link: Click!


----------



## enti02

Kumobetta23:
Here is Jinx!








Link: Click!


----------



## zackpower16

Your Very Talented! 
I would Like One Of My Boy Neuro Please! 
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4pYLpHyMf9sYzNLNVJ4T2tweGM/view?usp=docslist_api
Image Attached As Google Drive Link.


----------



## BettaBoy11

Love it!!!! I like the new lose a lot! Thanks! I'll have to put that in my signature!


----------



## moodynarwhal

They're so cute! Can you do one of Raspberry please? He is my avatar. I can't figure out how to post pictures in the message yet. Thanks!


----------



## enti02

zackpower16:
Here you go!








Link: Click!


----------



## stellenternet

Can you do Faye?


----------



## BettaBoy11

BettaBoy11 said:


> Love it!!!! I like the new lose a lot! Thanks! I'll have to put that in my signature!


*Pose


----------



## zackpower16

enti02 said:


> zackpower16:
> Here you go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link: Click!


Thanks! :-D


----------



## pugpower08

Could you do one of Arnold please. Thank you so much  The photo's a bit blurry, but he's a HMDTPK if that helps. Thanks


----------



## pugpower08

Here's a clearer photo, but he's not flaring in this one. Hopefully you can see him more clearly in this one and then see him flaring in the previous one. Thanks again


----------



## Nova betta

thanks I love the one of Junior!


----------



## CollegeBettas

They are so cute! I would love to get one of Squirt and Eric.
This is Squirt:








This is Eric (I don't have him quite yet):


----------



## enti02

stellenternet said:


> Can you do Faye?


Here you go!








Click!


----------



## stellenternet

enti02 said:


> Here you go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click!


Thanks I love it!


----------



## stellenternet

How do I add it to my signature?


----------



## BettaNard

Oh my gosh, I would be forever grateful if you could do one of Callisto and Castor!!!  

*Callisto:*





*Castor:*


----------



## moodynarwhal

I figured out how to do pictures! Can you please do one of Raspberry?


----------



## enti02

Moodynarwal:








Click!


----------



## moodynarwhal

Oh, I love it! You even got his turquoise mouth! Thank you!


----------



## enti02

pugpower08:








Click!


----------



## pugpower08

Thanks so much!! It looks just like him


----------



## enti02

CollegeBettas:
Here is part 1 of 2 








Click!


----------



## enti02

BettaNard:








Click!


----------



## CollegeBettas

He is so cute! Thank you so much!


----------



## BettaNard

Wowowowow it's so cute!! Thank you so much  is it possible to do one of Castor too? And can I pay you in any way? I'd be willing to donate if you have some way payment!


----------



## enti02

I am working on Castor right now!  You don't need to pay me, I do this all for fun, but thanks for your offer!


----------



## enti02

BettaNard:
Here you go! 








Click!


----------



## ShelbysFish

This little guy is being shipped to me on Wednesday.  Love your pixels!


----------



## Nova betta

ShelbysFish said:


> This little guy is being shipped to me on Wednesday.  Love your pixels!


He is beautiful! Is he from aquabid?


----------



## ShelbysFish

Thank you so much!!
Actually he was from a seller on Ebay who breeds his own fish and also imports from Thailand like this guy.  



Nova betta said:


> He is beautiful! Is he from aquabid?


----------



## Nova betta

ShelbysFish said:


> Thank you so much!!
> Actually he was from a seller on Ebay who breeds his own fish and also imports from Thailand like this guy.


That's awesome!

Could you do my blue doubletail Zonka? I couldn't get a picture of him but he looks like this boy from google. They they are like brothers lol. Thank you!


----------



## enti02

ShelbysFish said:


> This little guy is being shipped to me on Wednesday.  Love your pixels!


He is beautiful! I will start on the pixels right away!


----------



## enti02

ShelbysFish:
Here you go!  This pattern was a bit of a challenge for me, and I enjoyed creating it! 








Click!


----------



## BettaNard

enti02, you are awesome! Thank you so much )) I really wish I could pay you in some way! i'm glad you had fun making these!


----------



## enti02

I'm glad that you like them so much! You have really beautiful fish, by the way!


----------



## ShelbysFish

I ADORE it!! Thank you!


----------



## BettaNard

enti02 said:


> I'm glad that you like them so much! You have really beautiful fish, by the way!


Thanks enti02, I think they're quite stunning


----------



## SilviaAndScales

These are so cool! Could you make Lafayette please? He's a VT (ignore the bite marks)







And maybe Felice too? He's a dragonscale VT/RT mutt lol.


----------



## Rennie Sky

These are so adorable!! I feel guilty asking you to work on them for free, but sure would love to have my two boys in my signature.

The color is more accurate in the non flare picture of Ruger, my mustard gas. 

TIA!!


----------



## RMKelly

These look awesome! Could you do Kirito and Sasuke please?


----------



## SplashyBetta

Can you do Isabel if you get a chance? Thank you so much!


----------



## Timothy Swimmie fishykin

Could you do Rainbow for me?


----------



## JawsandChess

Awww now I want one...or three XDD


----------

